# is Iphone 7 Hissing Sound, a Defect? how long do i need to wait for Good Batch?



## Honey (Nov 3, 2016)

hi, 
in india iphone 7 released at 7 Oct, i didnt bought it, my old habit to buy phones at release date is no more already, every phone is coming without TEST,
i use both android and iphone as well, so im not going to say that which one is best..
im still using iphone 6, a great phone, when i bought iphone 6s, i replaced it for 5 times because of DEAD PIXEL and dust issue under display and camera glass cover on the lens, but still hadnt got perfect device..

so i didnt bought iphone 7 yet because i knew there will no good batch,
so how long i should wait now, is good batch is live now?
if i buy now, and i get hissing sound, that means i have defected phone?
buying phones is now lottery system btw.


----------



## Komshija (Nov 7, 2016)

You could pick much better and cheaper Lenovo, Xiaomi, OnePlus, Meizu phones etc. than iCrap.


----------

